# Might be pregnant!



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay so yesterday I picked up three rats one girl to boys I introduced the femal to the one I have now and the got along great. The two boys were always seperate from the girls. My girlfriend friend talked me into letting the tamest of the boys sleep with us (all our animal sleep in our bed even the mice) so I let him sleep with us and the next morning I took him back to his cage and I realized maverick his cage mate was gone. And he was under the cage with Charlie so my question is how can I prepare for the baby's when might they be born foods that should be given to her when should I take out her cage mate


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Rat gestation is about 19-22 days. If you have a kitchen scale, you can keep track of her weight to see if she's gaining due to pregnancy. A few days before she gives birth she'll start trying to build a nest, this is a good time to take her out of her normal cage and put her into a 10 gallon tank with some soft nesting materials. If you don't see nesting behavior, it's best to keep track of the days and just take her out a few days before her expected due date. She will start eating more and you can add some extra protein and fat to her diet both during pregnancy and while nursing; a small bit of boiled or scrambled egg is a good source of protein, but don't overdo it. I would give her some protein rich treats (like small bits of egg) even if you're not positive she's pregnant just for good measure. Leafy greens or a bit of yogurt can provide some extra calcium, but I'd choose a yogurt with as little sugar as possible and don't overdo it as it can upset her digestion. Infant soy formula is a good source of all of the above extra nutrients and rats love it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Im not sure if its different in the US but with UK rats we expect babies born on day 21-23, counting day 1 as the day of mating. Some have arrived as late as day 24 and 25. Useually if a rat seems to nest at day 19 shes having a phantom.

In terms of what to do i would seriously look into Galastop, its a drug sometimes used with hormonally driven tumours in dogs and cats, and it can be used for rats too. It has the side affect of a single dose terminating pregnancy and is considered very safe to use for the doe. Its early days so a good time to use it (i wouldnt use it in the last week unless the doe was in significant danger). A spay is another option but a lot more invasive and higher risk though with additional benefits. I would seriously think about this, every litter carries a risk of the doe dieing, a friend lost one of her pregnant does recently. Babies born from parents with an unknown background also carry more risk of being sickly or have temprement problems, even if the parents seem fine at this age. Theres also the number of rats, you could easily end of with 13-15 babies, i have heard of litters over the 20 mark.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I completely agree with Isamu; she will be a high risk pregnancy the younger she is. Galastop is the best and humane method of terminating the pregnancy. It's painless and will save mum and you the stress of having a litter. You need to get the galastop soon; if you wait till she's really showing it'll be too late and she wouldn't be able to absorb the litter. We're not telling you this to be cruel, we're just trying to give you the best advice for this situation. 

Isamu is also correct in that she may have anywhere between 11-20 pups. A large litter is extremely stressful on mummy and she may not be able to feed them all; then you have the task of hand feeding them, and hand rearing pups is very difficult and there is a very high chance they won't make it. Pups need to be fed every 1-2 hours the first week. This means getting up every two hours, making formula, feeding them and making them urinate and defecate before and after each feeding. You also have to factor in keeping them warm. Again, there's no guarantee that they'll make it. 

Get the galastop. Most vets have never given galastop to terminate but be firm. Tell them why you need it and don't back down. Spaying is another method and while it does have benefits on down the line, it really is more invasive and more costly.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

How excited! Keep us all posted.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I got and extra cage for Charlie and for when it's time I have been keepin track for whens she's due and I have been feeding eggs to her.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Dont feed her much more than normal, at least for the first couple of weeks. Excess weight tends to result in birthing complications (stuck babies can kill a doe) so you dont want her to get fat. Also if your determined to put her through the birthing make sure you ahve a good vet and have saved up enough to cover an emergency vet trip and possible spay. If the babies dont come or get stuck this could make the difference between her dieing and making it.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

im not feeding her more right now....and i do have money saved back about 2,000 saved back....i have a lot saved back for all my animals


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck. Keep us updated on her and don't hesitate to ask anything.


----------

